# Pet Cane Toad chaging colour



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

I recently got a pet cane toad, and lately he seems to be going green and looking sick. He doesn't really act sick at all, it's just his skin im worried about. Could he have a disease or just ajusting to the environment. I've given him sunlight, not too much as theyre light sensitive and he's had enough food. I completely cleaned out the enclosure, put in new soil, water etc. I'm hoping that it will go away but I though it could be more serious. Anyone got any tips or expieriences with pet can toads? 
Thanks


----------



## gecko-mad (Nov 10, 2009)

2 words: kill it


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2009)

Can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> 2 words: kill it


Any specific reason or are you just a hater. I love toads, just hate what their doing to our wildlife.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Can I ask where you got it from?


 Got it from a friend who keeps a few of them. Her's are all in perfect condition and looked after well. She's away for the week so I can't get her advice


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2009)

From the hundreds or so toads that I've seen around here, they seem to come in a huge variety of colours- because captivity is bringing out his colours more? Are you spraying him with water daily? Also, have a look at some overseas forums where some members are toad keepers. They may be able to help you more with the finer details of their husbandry.

Remember, cane toads are a huge pest. Please don't breed them


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 10, 2009)

Being in NSW i have never encountered a toad ;P I would love to see someones pet..Because i would assume there would of been something that made you say... WELL that settles it i want a Cane Toad


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmmmm......... if you manage to kill a cane toad, i would never get another pet lol

On a nice note tho, why dont you instead get one of our lovely native frogs to keep? Not a pest species?


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

Cane toads are illegal to keep in all states.
To have one in private captivity shows that you have taken from the wild.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

haha i have absolutely no inention of breeding him, but they are awesome pets. I've handled him numerous times and he's actually becoming more tame, as hard as that is to believe.


----------



## Jungles (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing a 3 wood couldnt fix...


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2009)

Gary, are you able to show me where it states that toads are illegal to keep? I understand that all native protected species are illegal to take out of the wild, but since toads do not fall under this category?



jaliceeee said:


> I've handled him numerous times and he's actually becoming more tame, as hard as that is to believe.



No, I understand that. The toads that I've picked up are extremely settled once they're in your hands (similar to large tree frogs in this regard).


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Cane toads are illegal to keep in all states.
> To have one in private captivity shows that you have taken from the wild.


Haha Gary is back from the dead
Cane toads need to be eradicated, not made comfortable


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

I would love a toad, I kill them, but have to admit they are pretty cool looking, I actually felt bad after killing my first one.... then I toughened up a killed a few more and got over it:lol:


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Cane toads are illegal to keep in all states.
> To have one in private captivity shows that you have taken from the wild.


I'm really not sure where my friend got hers from, but im pretty sure it's legal. Our other friend is heavily into frogs and reptiles, and she hasn't said anything about it being illegal.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

I usually kill cane toads, theyre an absolute pest, but watching one this closely makes them seem not that bad, when theyre not out killing wildlife etc. I think they're pretty, but think sharks are pretty too, so i think im just strange. Even if my friend took it from the wild, better in a place theyre not doing any harm than being hit over the head with a wooden pole


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

also if I find one in my yard, can I keep it in NSW? or is it illegal? I actually had asian house geckos a year ago :lol: but they all ended up..... no longer with us  damn pests.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's actually legal to keep things such a cane toads or asian house geckos for like a week or so if you intend on releasing it back into the wild soon


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

Check the laws, they are illegal to keep in *all* states
If you have one or more as a pet, it has been illegally removed from the wild.
You may not have removed it, but it has been.
No-one except scientists can legally own cane toads, this includes your friend.
What licence is it held under?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 10, 2009)

4x2 is the cure jalicee.....will get rid of the green colour for good...


----------



## Khagan (Nov 10, 2009)

This has got to be a troll... Right..?


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

if u get one of those within reach its ur obligation as a native animal lover and as an Australian to humanely kill it, not release it back into the wild


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

jaliceeee said:


> I think it's actually legal to keep things such a cane toads or asian house geckos for like a week or so if you intend on releasing it back into the wild soon


 
Both are introduced feral species & it is illegal to house them or release them back into the wild.
The only thing that is legal is to euthanise them.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

killerb said:


> if u get one of those within reach its ur obligation as a native animal lover and as an Australian to humanely kill it, not release it back into the wild


 I would never actually release it back to the wild, freezing for sure


----------



## 50pence (Nov 10, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Check the laws, they are illegal to keep in *all* states
> If you have one or more as a pet, it has been illegally removed from the wild.
> You may not have removed it, but it has been.
> No-one except scientists can legally own cane toads, this includes your friend.
> What licence is it held under?




Since they aren't protected what type of license do you expect him to have?


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

jaliceeee said:


> I think it's actually legal to keep things such a cane toads or asian house geckos for like a week or so if you intend on releasing it back into the wild soon


Jees, what are they teaching the kids these days


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

Curious to see what licence their friend holds it under & claims that it is legal.
Think ahead a step.


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

50pence said:


> Since they aren't protected what type of license do you expect him to have?


Its a she


----------



## 50pence (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure keeping a single specimen would be detrimental.
Like I know they are rare and all:lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2009)

Gary, are you actually able to show you where it says it is illegal? I've been looking, and I can't find it.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

Mate, it's a ruddy Cane Toad, im sure the government doesn't really care, or they would be doing so much more to eradicate them from the wild. It's probably illegal to go out and kill them with a golf club too.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

Laws like that are to protect frogs from being taken out from all over the wild hurting the species, taking cane toads is helping them.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

I see nothing against keeping them, of course when the novilty wears of chuck them in the freezer, perfect solution.


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Gary, are you actually able to show you where it says it is illegal? I've been looking, and I can't find it.


 
For the risk of another infringement, goto www.frogs.org.au & do a search, it will come up there but I can't remember exactly what thread/post by Gerry/ARC.
A search will definately find it though.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I see nothing against keeping them, of course when the novilty wears of chuck them in the freezer, perfect solution.


 Agree completely, although i think im getting attached :lol:


----------



## 50pence (Nov 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I see nothing against keeping them, of course when the novilty wears of chuck them in the freezer, perfect solution.



I feel the same way about cats:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

jaliceeee said:


> Agree completely, although i think im getting attached :lol:


 
lol I didnt get attached to my house geckos so it was easy.... freezer for them when they got boring, they atleast got a few extra weeks, usually I would just squash them. just keep your toads dont listen to any of the "armchair herpers"


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

jaliceeee said:


> Laws like that are to protect frogs from being taken out from all over the wild hurting the species, taking cane toads is helping them.


 
By having one & admitting it openly on a public forum, it shows exactly what kind of disregard that you hold towards the system.
The system may not be perfect, but it is this kind of thing which causes more waste of time with beaurecrats & stops other species being added to the list, as this kind of behaviour shows that we can't do the right thing. Actions like these affect us all.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

50pence said:


> I feel the same way about cats:lol:


 
so do I and rabbits, we kept a few rabbits we caught then I decided to let them go after a few weeks, they got 10 metres :lol: guess the rest.....


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol I didnt get attached to my house geckos so it was easy.... freezer for them when they got boring, they atleast got a few extra weeks, usually I would just squash them. just keep your toads dont listen to any of the "armchair herpers"


I thought that u need a license for AHG's as well 
On my nsw license its one of the species on cat 1


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

killerb said:


> I thought that u need a license for AHG's as well
> On my nsw license its one of the species on cat 1


 
lol I caught them in QLD, there not protected there. they are a pest


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

Cats r cool as long as they are strictly indoors 
Mine is and it also is scared of my beardys


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 10, 2009)

garycahill said:


> For the risk of another infringement, goto www.frogs.org.au & do a search, it will come up there but I can't remember exactly what thread/post by Gerry/ARC.
> A search will definately find it though.



Why does everyone always question you so much Gary? lol


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol I caught them in QLD, there not protected there. they are a pest


Yeah was not sure why they are on our license considering they are not native


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Why does everyone always question you so much Gary? lol


Cos u always get a reaction
Thats why Gary has only just had his suspension lifted


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

didnt really make sense in the first place......


----------



## 50pence (Nov 10, 2009)

killerb said:


> Cos u always get a reaction
> Thats why Gary has only just had his suspension lifted



:lol::lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2009)

I questioned because I wanted to see where it was in writing. I also cannot find any information about the legalities of keeping them on that website.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

I looked it up too, all I could find about cane toad pets in Australia is that it used to be really common.


----------



## Blacky (Nov 10, 2009)

According to the Qld DPI website the cane toad (_Bufo marinus_) is not a declared pest in Queensland so there is no legal requirement to control them.

Cane toads (Queensland Primary Industries and Fisheries)

But it could be a declared pest by your local govenment.

Personaly I say kill it and find something else to put your time and effort in to.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

in all seriousness here, I cannot see any harm in keeping a wild cane toad, what harm is it doing sitting in a tub?


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> in all seriousness here, I cannot see any harm in keeping a wild cane toad, what harm is it doing sitting in a tub?


 I agree, and saying to just kill it and find something better to put your time into are toad rascist ahah just cause they have warts and ooze poison. It's not their fault they're here, we just need to find a way to finally be rid of them.


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

This is why I was suspended.
A certain person gave another person advise which led to this, which I am now having to rehabilitate. I might get pd off at wildlife being abused like this. I am happy to take another suspension over it. Maybe it's the people who arn't happy to take a suspension over stuff like this who really need to take a long hard look at themselves.


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 10, 2009)

What is it/what happened, Gary?


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

ELN with scutes in a bad way & the turtle is basically skin & bone.
All due to improper diet, heating & water quality.
It may be too late for this turtle.


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

Funny, seems to have gone quiet all of the sudden.


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

Keeping a cane toad as a pet doesn't mean it'll be treated like this.


----------



## garycahill (Nov 10, 2009)

I am not saying that you would mistreat any animal, I'm sorry if what I said came across that way.
I am just showing why I was suspended.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

as long as you arnt breeding them and letting them go, nobody would care, I think people are worried you will get attached and release toad(s)

just remember, no matter how attached you get, always do whats best for this country.... kill it!


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats alright
Sorry about the turtle


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 11, 2009)

Cane toads can go for decent money in the pet trade in some places in the world. I'd probably prefer a pacman frog if I lived where they were legal but plenty of people enjoy toads as pets. Sorry I can't help you with your original question but I would be surprised if your toad was ill. They are tough buggers so if it is feeding and behaving ok then it will probably be fine. Maybe try dechlorinated water as a precaution otherwise I'm out of suggestions.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

is the toad ill? just catch another one lol, there is a never ending supply :lol:, and for the ill one, just euth it.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 11, 2009)

let me guess you keep talapia in your fishtank too ??


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 11, 2009)

charters towers council used to pay people 20c per toad about 3 years ago


----------



## 50pence (Nov 11, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> let me guess you keep talapia in your fishtank too ??



Talapia are for girls.
Get a bullrot :lol:


----------



## jaliceeee (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got dechlorinated water already  I think I'll just check on him in the morning and see if it's any better, better go to bed now. Thanks anyway


----------



## killerb (Nov 11, 2009)

That turtle looks like it has been in a BBQ


----------



## 50pence (Nov 11, 2009)

killerb said:


> That turtle looks like it has been in a BBQ




African delicacy *spew*


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> I questioned because I wanted to see where it was in writing. I also cannot find any information about the legalities of keeping them on that website.



I don't think there are any laws in NSW (there are in other states) against keeping toads. A friend of mine got one as a rescue a few years back and rang DECC asking what he should do with it, they really didn't care so he kept it for a while, then passed it onto the FATS group who now use it for displays. I have searched for a law about keeping them and can't find anything stating that they can't be kept... In Qld morally it would make any difference whether you kept one or not, when there are 10 jumping around your yard, what difference is one inside in a tank? as long as you don't breed it (not that that would really make too much difference anyway)... People ride high horses around here eh?


----------



## Herc (Nov 11, 2009)

In nsw the exotics come under the same protection as the natives, go figure. so you can't "legally" remove them from the wild. As someone mentioned the asian house gex are on our licence system and can be kept if gotten from a legal source.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

Herc said:


> In nsw the exotics come under the same protection as the natives, go figure. so you can't "legally" remove them from the wild. As someone mentioned the asian house gex are on our licence system and can be kept if gotten from a legal source.



DECC | Help stop the spread of cane toads

DECC explain how to exterminate them, but I think they may of slipped through the system so to speak as far as keeping them... they would of course try to deter anyone from doing so, but it may just be that there are no laws in NSW from actually legally stopping you?


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 11, 2009)

I typed "keeping cane toads" last night into google and the only thing that came up about it was for WA. The site stated that it was illegal to keep them or move them over the border. Other wise, I've only found sites that detail how to keep them well, another said they were not pests and the control of them was up to the individual's discretion (for Queensland), and frogs.com.au listed them under "Frogs Around Queensland".


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont know if its legal or not ...to own as pets ..dont know wether you can keep foxes and other introduced animals like rabbits and hares as pets either ..(wild ones I mean ) I know you cant keep domesticated rabbits here as pets ...anyhoo I know they have cane toad races and stuff like that so would presume many keep them, even if it is just for a short while ...I do have to say though I believe if you do happen to stop wanting it as a pet ...FREEZE it dont let it go back ...


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 11, 2009)

THe people who run the cane toad races just go and collect them before the races


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 11, 2009)

i was waiting for the flaming lol, didnt take to long.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 11, 2009)

For those criticizing this person - get over it.
They are not breeding them therefore it is one less toad in the wild. Which could mean a few thousand less toads in the wild every year, it can't breed out there can it. I for have seen some very attractive looking toads, so I don't blame you for keeping one, I love amphibians but not keen on keeping them, everyone has an opinion, get used to it people, open your mind.

As for freezing, that's slow and cruel, whether it's a pest or not, nothing deserves to suffer, if you're going to kill a toad, squash it. Hell, even Detol is quicker than a freezer.

As for legalities, I'm sure it's illegal to keep a pest, such as a Rabbit, Fox or Toad, but when did the law stop anyone?
I touch wild snakes to save them, some one shoot me.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

if you are planning on using toads to get high, is it illegal to catch them? do we have to get some licence ones or be a zoo?


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 11, 2009)

Food for thought: I once heard an eminent environmental scientist make the point that, although toads are an ecological threat to the Australian environment, they did not ask to be here and imposing cruelty and unnecessary torment upon them is a low act. 
I've added this pointed comment in response to those simple enough to say things like "kill it" to the lady who started this thread regarding her toad. However, the humane killing of toads to reduce their numbers I believe is justified.


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 11, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> For those criticizing this person - get over it.
> They are not breeding them therefore it is one less toad in the wild. Which could mean a few thousand less toads in the wild every year, it can't breed out there can it. I for have seen some very attractive looking toads, so I don't blame you for keeping one, I love amphibians but not keen on keeping them, everyone has an opinion, get used to it people, open your mind.
> 
> As for freezing, that's slow and cruel, whether it's a pest or not, nothing deserves to suffer, if you're going to kill a toad, squash it. Hell, even Detol is quicker than a freezer.
> ...



vinegar is quicker and cheaper than dettol


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Ryan - I remember reading somewhere the Bufo marinus toxin is a class 2 drug along with weed, so I guess you can get in **** for licking one, lol. Dunno 100% though

Amen ozziepyhtons, I kill them but only if they don't know it, it has to be quick and painless. I can only do it via running them over, real easy that way, not connected and you dont have to see it. 
And I only do it for our native snakes that die eating them killing 1 toad could save a generation of snakes.



whcasual79 said:


> vinegar is quicker and cheaper than dettol



Never new that, just straight vinegar? Hate watching them squirm and carry on, at least it's quicker than a freezer. I would much rather crush them though, so quick and painless, unlike the liquids.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

so if police raided you for having a huge number of toads, you would get drug charges to? :lol:

by the way, I dont plan on licking toads  you don't know where they have been........


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 11, 2009)

Or who else has licked it ;P


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Or who else has licked it ;P


 
yer true, they need some ads on tv to stop this, its just as bad as people sharing needles :lol:


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 11, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Never new that, just straight vinegar? Hate watching them squirm and carry on, at least it's quicker than a freezer. I would much rather crush them though, so quick and painless, unlike the liquids.



yea mate just straight vinegar, does the job in bout 5-7mins ... gota warn u tho, the smell is horrible ...after their dead, i get em out of the pail and just pack em into plastic bags and dispose of em into the wheelie bin ...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yer true, they need some ads on tv to stop this, its just as bad as people sharing needles :lol:


 

Just like they set up heroin stations they can have the 'Toad Booths' keep'n the streets clean and the toads single use only


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Just like they set up heroin stations they can have the 'Toad Booths' keep'n the streets clean and the toads single use only


 
thats a great idea, for anyone that its thinking or does "toad" here is why you shouldnt, there is no better reference then a family guy reference 

[video=youtube;pMFLFFnwGck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMFLFFnwGck&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol i spose he said it much better


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 11, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I would much rather crush them though, so quick and painless, unlike the liquids.



I beg to differ, i have squashed many a cane toad and seen their guts come out their mouths and everything, but then they just suck it back in and hop away.....

i hardly think this pet one is going to carc it easily.....


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> I beg to differ, i have squashed many a cane toad and seen their guts come out their mouths and everything, but then they just suck it back in and hop away.....
> 
> i hardly think this pet one is going to carc it easily.....


Iv had the same experience
Those things are almost bullet proof


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 11, 2009)

Cane Toads make great pets, just like other problem animals...ummm rabbits, cats, dogs, horses, camels, deer etc etc etc etc........I kept one for about 5 years and fed it rats.....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> I beg to differ, i have squashed many a cane toad and seen their guts come out their mouths and everything, but then they just suck it back in and hop away.....
> 
> i hardly think this pet one is going to carc it easily.....


 
lol really, I gotta see that to believe it, just use a big bit of timber or a thick stick, few wacks and it doesnt get up. you will find, the first shot will kill it if you do it properly.... pretty instant, and humane.

if its true, no wonder they survive, aussie stuff dies over nothing, I stepped on a striped marsh frog with my boot and it was pretty screwed up, hardly even got it lol.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol really, I gotta see that to believe it, just use a big bit of timber or a thick stick, few wacks and it doesnt get up. you will find, the first shot will kill it if you do it properly.... pretty instant, and humane.
> 
> if its true, no wonder they survive, aussie stuff dies over nothing, I stepped on a striped marsh frog with my boot and it was pretty screwed up, hardly even got it lol.



yep, ground i into the dirt with the heel of my shoe..... off it hopped.....

i'm sorry, but i hate them, and the fact that they are spreading so far. they're in kakadu now, they were all over the place when i lived there. and in byron too.... *shudder*


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 11, 2009)

the only good cane toad is a dead one. they aren't pets they are pests


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> yep, ground i into the dirt with the heel of my shoe..... off it hopped.....
> 
> i'm sorry, but i hate them, and the fact that they are spreading so far. they're in kakadu now, they were all over the place when i lived there. and in byron too.... *shudder*


 
thats pretty cool, I got no problem with people hating them, I hate them as much as I hate cats and rabbits and will not hesitate to kill them, I do not condone cruelty either. I am pretty sure they have found a few in WA, when I was at katherine gorge in 2001 (or 2000 or 2002 I cant remember) we saw a cane toad at the visitors centre, it was dead. agree with the only good toad is a dead toad, thats my views on every single introduced species, no matter how cute, but would keep them, but I am not the type of person who would get attached, my rabbits and my house geckos were never released, even though they were pretty cute. (rabbits were kinda released..... but as I said before they got about 10 metres, you can guess the rest) if they breed disposing the young is easy, just freeze the whole water area, you will get some frozen tadpole filled water  yum.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> I beg to differ, i have squashed many a cane toad and seen their guts come out their mouths and everything, but then they just suck it back in and hop away.....
> 
> i hardly think this pet one is going to carc it easily.....



Really? They're as tough as nails aye, I have squashed a few in Tiger Snake habitat (as they're not common up here) and never had that trouble, luckily. Made sure I did the deed properly.
Also on a few occasions I have given them something to hide under and then driven over it, no suffering, double checked.
But I agree the only good Toad in Australia is a dead one. Along with other pest's.


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 11, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> the only good cane toad is a dead one. they aren't pets they are pests


 

Cane Toads make great pets, just like other problem animals...ummm rabbits, cats, dogs, horses, camels, deer etc etc etc etc........I kept one for about 5 years and fed it rats.....


----------



## reptilemanor (Nov 11, 2009)

jaliceeee said:


> I would never actually release it back to the wild, freezing for sure


 
Cane toads may be a pest, but freezing it is inhumane, freezing is a long, slow painful death for them. The kidest way to ethanase them is blunt force trauma to the head. Might not sound as nice, but is kinder to the animal.
It doesn't deserve to die in pain.
If you must freeze them, put them in the fridge first, it's slows them down so they don't feel the freezing as much.
I don't know the legalities about keeping them as pets, but you can't release them once caught.


----------



## sativa (Nov 11, 2009)

golfclubs,Sticks,Cars, im sure some of these can help your toad from feeling green,they work good on sick cats as well


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 11, 2009)

reptilemanor said:


> If you must freeze them, put them in the fridge first, it's slows them down so they don't feel the freezing as much.



hmmmm.... is that the same theory as a frog in a pot of water that slowly boils.......??


----------



## Addamo13 (Nov 11, 2009)

according to the RSPCA it is illegal to inhumanely kill a cant toad and $250 000 fine can be issued. as for the legality ive never come across it as i personally havent had the urge to keep one. but if i was you id check with local council just in case cause you could get in big trouble for keeping it IF it is illegal


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Addamo13 said:


> according to the RSPCA it is illegal to inhumanely kill a cant toad and $250 000 fine can be issued.



I highly doubt that would ever be issued, it never is for native animals, so why would it for a pest?


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 11, 2009)

Iv use to squash them on a regular bases when i lived in bundy,
but on one occassion i jumpped on one with all my wieght about ten times, each time its stomach coming out of its mouth (I weigh 90kgs)
It seemed to have no effect, it just keep sucking it up and hoping away.
I am not a cruel person and i tried my with all my heart to kill this thing as quickly as possible
I guess this was a super toad that ate a radioactive spider or something


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

has anyone else notcied they have a similar tongue to a central bearded dragon?


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Nov 11, 2009)

i know how to fix its colour pour about a table spoon of salt on its back that should fix it up


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i did notice that last time i slipped one in while licking its back


----------



## junglemac (Nov 13, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Being in NSW i have never encountered a toad ;P I would love to see someones pet..Because i would assume there would of been something that made you say... WELL that settles it i want a Cane Toad


 
Come around to my house. I had about 25 of them by my front door last night. Hubby ran in for golfclubs, but was too late as the dog then chased them all away


----------



## JimmyN (Nov 13, 2009)

Just pour some Detol on him, he'll be fine.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 13, 2009)

do cane toads have throats with large veins like other animals? cause if so, severe that and it wont be sucking in its guts and hoping off.


----------

